# Engine Decarb



## sqboy (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a Nissan QG15DE engine non CVT, non e-throttle doing 182,000 miles. Im having some issues with my car such as delayed throttle response when I press down on the gas pedal especially when the AC is running, loss of fuel efficiency and power. Now I live in the Caribbean and was told by my mechanic that the gas in our region are not of high quality and are not so clean compared to other countries and that I can do an engine decarb as this will help with the symptoms I am having. He was explaining that this procedure will involve Fuel Injector Cleaning, Intake Ports, Valves and Combustion Chamber Cleaning via BG Fuel Injection System Cleaner and BG 44K Power Enhancer and Throttle Assembly / Intake Manifold Service via BG Air Intake System Cleaner. I recently changed about 4 months ago: spark plugs (NGK), fuel filter, air filter and cleaned throttle body. Now I am doubtful whether I should do such a service because of the high mileage of the car and if it will do any harm or good. Do you guys think I should go ahead with this service or do you have any other solution or advice/idea what can be causing these symptoms?? Also I did a scan of the car and there wasnt any codes/errors showing up.


----------

